# LA to DC - Routing Question



## Eliza (May 18, 2017)

I've been wanting to do a cross-country train trip for some time, but timing has never worked out. My vacation schedule just aligned so that this July I will be able to take the train from LA to DC. I'll be traveling coach, unfortunately, but looking forward to the adventure.

My plan is to take the California Zephyr from Los Angeles to Chicago. There I can connect to either the Capitol Limited or the Cardinal --- which would you recommend?

I've done overnight Amtrak travel on the LSL between Chi and Erie, PA a number of times, so I have some experience, but I've never done a longer trip --- any general advice for surviving coach for that long would also be appreciated.

Thanks and Happy Travels!


----------



## Eliza (May 18, 2017)

And, of course, I meant I'm taking the Southwest Chief from LA to Chicago, not the Zephyr.


----------



## Chessie (May 18, 2017)

Well I have a similar trip planned from LA to PHL and I chose the Texas Eagle and the Cardinal. The Cardinal goes through a beautiful range of mountains in West Virginia and I was kind of looking for excuses to ride it. :giggle:

For you though, the connection between the SWC and the Cardinal is tightER but still guaranteed. If the Cardinal is available on that day I would still book it. If the connection is missed they can always put you on the Capitol Limited.

Eta: another possibility is the dreaded bustitution from Galesburg to Indianapolis. It's a six hour bus ride and it will get you to connect to the Cardinal if the SWC is very late. I would personally take that option over the Capitol Limited because the Cardinal is very high on my priority list.  Ymmv.

Happy travels!


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (May 18, 2017)

Either take the Cardinal (via Indianapolis, Cincinatti, Clifton Forge) or the Capitol Ltd (via Toledo, Pittsburgh, Cumberland). However, only the latter runs daily as of right now, although there are efforts to make it daily. If you want flexibility, take the Cap Ltd. If you don't mind, take the Cardinal, but by doing so get ready for a more rigid travel dates and higher ticket prices. However, if I were you, I'd take the Cardinal from Chicago to DC, as the views are spectacular on the Cardinal.


----------



## the_traveler (May 18, 2017)

A few suggestions would be to take some non-perishable foods with you, and also bring something like a sweater or jacket that you can roll up and use as a pillow. Getting a window seat helps. Try to have at least some meals in the Dining Car. (Breakfast is the most reasonable meal.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (May 18, 2017)

Chessie said:


> For you though, the connection between SWC and Cardinal is tightER. But if Cardinal is available on that day I would still book Cardinal. That way in worst scenario if the connection is missed they would just put you on Capitol Limited.
> 
> Happy travels!


The CL only gives you less than one extra hour of leeway (5:45pm to 6:40pm). Worst worst would be LSL (9:30pm) to NYP and then regional rail to WAS.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 18, 2017)

I have taken both the Cardinal and the Cap Ltd. As a first-time rider on each, I found both trips to be beautiful. Given a choice of which to take a second time, I would take the Cardinal again. It's a different kind of train -- slower, a more folksy feel to the people riding it AND the stations passed. And the scenery is drop-dead gorgeous all day! Be prepared for a few miles of rocketing and slamming along a jointed track.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 18, 2017)

Going Coach or Sleeper I would suggest multiple outlet so you can plug in your electronics, more than one at a time. A sleep mask to block out light, in case someone nearby is watching a movie. Ear plugs help block out talking or someone playing their device too loud. A pillow or something soft that be rolled up by a sweatshirt. Have layers for hot and cold times on the train. Typically night is cold. A couple bottles of water that hold back for use when you need something to drink and the cafe is closed. Snacks like the Lance PB or Cheese crackers don't take much space. At Walgreens they have packages of body wipes like are used in the hospital that you can used for bathing and feeling clean. Have your toiletries bag easy to access. Doing this is refreshing and improves your trip. Noise canceling headphones for your music and.or videos. I listen to music while watching the scenery pass by. If you get the window, you are next to the outlet and you most likely can control the curtain at the window. It is most annoying to have people keep the curtains closed all day long so you can not see anything. I set my meds up for each day in little snack bags so I can easily take them with me if I eat in the DC. I use a thick black marker to label each bag. Eat breakfast in the DC, less expensive and is filling. I get in before 7 so there is no waiting to be called. Also, I enjoy watching the sun come up while I am eating. Have a great trip. Take lots of pictures, you can always delete some afterwards.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 18, 2017)

Two years ago we did LA to DC round trip ... LA to Chicago on the Texas Eagle then the Capitol Limited to DC. The return was the Capitol Limited to Chicago and back to LA on the Southwest Chief. On this particular trip the connections in Chicago worked out well.

Two different routes just to "bag" two different routes and have different scenery. I enjoyed the extra time on the train by taking the Texas Eagle!


----------



## Eliza (May 18, 2017)

Thanks all for the quick and helpful replies.



bmjhagen9426 said:


> Either take the Cardinal (via Indianapolis, Cincinatti, Clifton Forge) or the Capitol Ltd (via Toledo, Pittsburgh, Cumberland). However, only the latter runs daily as of right now, although there are efforts to make it daily. If you want flexibility, take the Cap Ltd. If you don't mind, take the Cardinal, but by doing so get ready for a more rigid travel dates and higher ticket prices. However, if I were you, I'd take the Cardinal from Chicago to DC, as the views are spectacular on the Cardinal.





oregon pioneer said:


> I have taken both the Cardinal and the Cap Ltd. As a first-time rider on each, I found both trips to be beautiful. Given a choice of which to take a second time, I would take the Cardinal again. It's a different kind of train -- slower, a more folksy feel to the people riding it AND the stations passed. And the scenery is drop-dead gorgeous all day! Be prepared for a few miles of rocketing and slamming along a jointed track.



On my date of travel, both Cardinal and Cap Ltd were available and both were the same price. I think I'm going to go for the Cardinal for the scenery and for the general atmosphere.


----------



## Eliza (May 18, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Going Coach or Sleeper I would suggest multiple outlet so you can plug in your electronics, more than one at a time. A sleep mask to block out light, in case someone nearby is watching a movie. Ear plugs help block out talking or someone playing their device too loud. A pillow or something soft that be rolled up by a sweatshirt. Have layers for hot and cold times on the train. Typically night is cold. A couple bottles of water that hold back for use when you need something to drink and the cafe is closed. Snacks like the Lance PB or Cheese crackers don't take much space. At Walgreens they have packages of body wipes like are used in the hospital that you can used for bathing and feeling clean. Have your toiletries bag easy to access. Doing this is refreshing and improves your trip. Noise canceling headphones for your music and.or videos. I listen to music while watching the scenery pass by. If you get the window, you are next to the outlet and you most likely can control the curtain at the window. It is most annoying to have people keep the curtains closed all day long so you can not see anything. I set my meds up for each day in little snack bags so I can easily take them with me if I eat in the DC. I use a thick black marker to label each bag. Eat breakfast in the DC, less expensive and is filling. I get in before 7 so there is no waiting to be called. Also, I enjoy watching the sun come up while I am eating. Have a great trip. Take lots of pictures, you can always delete some afterwards.





the_traveler said:


> A few suggestions would be to take some non-perishable foods with you, and also bring something like a sweater or jacket that you can roll up and use as a pillow. Getting a window seat helps. Try to have at least some meals in the Dining Car. (Breakfast is the most reasonable meal.



Thanks for the suggestions on what to bring. I'm flying out to LA, then doing a cruise, before taking the train back so it's going to take some intelligent packing. I'll definitely be making a stop for snacks/food/water in LA before heading to the train station. Probably a dumb question, but can you bring on alcohol or do you need to buy on board? I'm most looking forward to relaxing with a full kindle, the scenery passing by, and a glass of wine.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 18, 2017)

Personal alcohol can only be consumed in the privacy of your room.


----------



## the_traveler (May 18, 2017)

If you need "to resupply" while in Chicago, there's a CVS 1/2 block away and a Walgreens 1 block away from Union Station. Both have snacks and ready made foods also.


----------



## Keith harrod (May 18, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Personal alcohol can only be consumed in the privacy of your room.


At least that is Amtrak's stated policy.No doubt, they would prefer you buy from them.

As a practical matter many coach passengers consume private stock alcohol at their seats and OBS leave them be as long as they are not indiscreet, over-indulging, or in some other way causing problems.

None the less, being discrete and/or using a plastic Amtrak cup gotten from the Lounge car Café is a way to make it easy for OBS to ignore that you are technically breaking the rules by consuming private stock alcohol - if they even notice what you are doing.

I pack an 8 oz stainless steel wine glass that I use all day to sip water.

Other passengers and OBS see me putting water in it often at the water dispenser in the coach car and in the SSL car.

At night my metal wine glass has some of my private stock alcohol in it instead of water.


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2017)

The Sunset/Limited/Texas Eagle between LA and San Antonio is a scenic trip.

Between San Antonio and Chicago on the Texas Eagle is way less scenic. Much of the route has trees immediately adjacent to the train tracks blocking the view.

I did LA to Chicago earlier this month - May 3 to May 6.

If the timing works for you I would book the Sunset Limited LA to New Orleans, spend the night, and then take the Crescent in the morning.

Here is NOL Amtrak station and nearby hostels:

https://www.google.com/maps/search/new+orleans+hostels/@29.9461862,-90.0788379,18.5z

http://thequisby.com/


----------



## Eliza (May 18, 2017)

Registered, so no longer a guest!



KmH said:


> The Sunset/Limited/Texas Eagle between LA and San Antonio is a scenic trip.
> 
> Between San Antonio and Chicago on the Texas Eagle is way less scenic. Much of the route has trees immediately adjacent to the train tracks blocking the view.
> 
> ...


Thanks -- unfortunately the timing on that route doesn't work for this particular trip --- but I'll definitely keep it in mind for a possible routing in the future.



Lonestar648 said:


> Personal alcohol can only be consumed in the privacy of your room.


That makes sense.



Keith harrod said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Personal alcohol can only be consumed in the privacy of your room.
> ...


That also makes sense. :-D


----------



## Eliza (May 18, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> If you need "to resupply" while in Chicago, there's a CVS 1/2 block away and a Walgreens 1 block away from Union Station. Both have snacks and ready made foods also.


Thanks --- that's my plan (assuming the trains are running on time). If we manage to get in right on time or early, I'm hoping to pop over to the Giordano's on Jackson for deep dish.


----------



## Woodcut60 (May 27, 2017)

I have taken both the *Cardinal *and the *Capitol Limited*. My Sleeping Car Attendant on the *Capitol Limited* said that the eastbound train has the best views of the Youghiogheny River. (I was on the westbound train...) The *Cardinal *crosses the New River Gorge which is really beautiful. It has a bad reputation though as far as OTP (on-time performance) is concerned. My train was several hours late into New York's Penn Station.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2017)

Eastbound CL is one of my favorites during the fall but the Cardinal views are great too, but there is no SSL, therefore I prefer the CL eastbound and Cardinal westbound.


----------



## Eliza (May 31, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Eastbound CL is one of my favorites during the fall but the Cardinal views are great too, but there is no SSL, therefore I prefer the CL eastbound and Cardinal westbound.


Forgive my complete ignorance, but what is SSL?


----------



## pennyk (May 31, 2017)

Eliza said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Eastbound CL is one of my favorites during the fall but the Cardinal views are great too, but there is no SSL, therefore I prefer the CL eastbound and Cardinal westbound.
> ...


Sightseer Lounge


----------



## Eliza (Jun 2, 2017)

pennyk said:


> Eliza said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar648 said:
> ...


Thanks! Good to know ---- I'm finding out that the more I learn --- the more I understand how much I still don't know. But, I'm looking forward to the trip and glad to have found some likeminded folks who enjoy long travel. My mom called and asked if I wanted to borrow money because she assumed I was taking the train instead of flying to save cash. I had to explain that the train ticket was actually more than flying. She now just thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Jun 3, 2017)

pennyk said:


> Eliza said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar648 said:
> ...


It's also the sound that the Lounge Lizards make.  _ssl…ssl…_


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 3, 2017)

When you fly you do not get to see this beautiful country. Often we are too busy to appreciate the land we are blessed to live in. You will experience the ever changing landscape.


----------



## anuenue (Jun 3, 2017)

I just finished LA to DC myself. I took Southwest Chief, and stopped off for 4 days in Santa Fe (the stop is LMY) before continuing to CHI. I stayed there for 4 days, then took Capitol Limited to DC.


----------



## Eliza (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the help --- I'm leaving on my trip on Saturday (although the train portion doesn't start until later).

I'm very much looking forward to it, but currently stressing over how to get everything I need for a 4 day cruise plus 3 day train trip into a carry on + personal item. I keep trying to remind myself that minimalism is the key.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

Eliza said:


> I'm very much looking forward to it, but currently stressing over how to get everything I need for a 4 day cruise plus 3 day train trip into a carry on + personal item. I keep trying to remind myself that minimalism is the key.


That and a roll of quarters for the laundromat!


----------



## Eliza (Jun 29, 2017)

@ehbowen - You hit the nail on the head. The great debate is whether I can contrive to pack so that I won't need to do laundry --- the only time I'd be able to do wash would be on the cruise and who wants to waste cruising time waiting for the dryer to finish?

Also debating leaving my Chromebook at home. I can't remember the last time I traveled without at least one laptop, but maybe I don't need it this trip.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

Check and see what your cruise line offers in the way of laundry service. That, and when we were on our big 2-week trip last September the B&B we stayed in pointed us to a local laundromat which offered "wash & fold" service. We just dropped our dirty laundry off, went to have dinner, and picked it up a couple of hours later all clean and folded. Definitely worth the price of admission!


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2017)

How many days will you be away from home?

It sounds like you cruise first and then ride the train?


----------



## Eliza (Jun 29, 2017)

My full trip is 9 days, 8 nights. 1 night in LA, 4 nights on cruise ship, 3 nights on the trains.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have taken 14 day and 16 day trips, with 7 - 8 nights on the train, so I pack for a worse case, but hope I find a washer/dryer someplace. A front desk pointed me to a wash/fold service that would drop the finished clothes off at the front desk if I took them over. It is amazing how helpful some people are.


----------



## Eliza (Jun 30, 2017)

I am happy to report that I am all packed - had more space than I anticipated so I was able to bring along an extra light-weight sweater and will probably end up bringing the chromebook as well. I can survive with no laundry, if needed. Really looking forward to the trip and my first long-distance train experience.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 30, 2017)

Eliza said:


> I am happy to report that I am all packed - had more space than I anticipated so I was able to bring along an extra light-weight sweater and will probably end up bringing the chromebook as well. I can survive with no laundry, if needed. Really looking forward to the trip and my first long-distance train experience.


HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 30, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> Eliza said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to report that I am all packed - had more space than I anticipated so I was able to bring along an extra light-weight sweater and will probably end up bringing the chromebook as well. I can survive with no laundry, if needed. Really looking forward to the trip and my first long-distance train experience.
> ...


I second that suggestion!

(... and I should tell you that I met Rail Freak in the Pacific Parlour Car on the Coast Starlight many years ago, and he's the one that told me I should get in this forum, so here I am, LOL!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2017)

Bon Voyage!

And please let us know how your trip goes!


----------



## Eliza (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone --- I'm at Union Station in LAX waiting for the Southwest Chief to start boarding. It looks like delays have been affecting the route enough that the Southwest Chief has been misconnecting with both the Cardinal and Capitol most days recently.

My backup plan A is the Capitol departing Chicago at 6:40PM

Backup plan B is the Lakeshore Limited departing CHI for NYP at 9:30PM connecting to a NE Regional or Acela or Vermonter (or whatever train runs that corridor that I've forgotten).

If the Southwest Chief is delayed enough that I can't connect to the Lakeshore Limited in Chicago, any insight on what happens? I assume they will book me for whatever is available the next day (Cardinal or Capitol). Would they put me up in a hotel room in Chicago for the night? Or would I be responsible for making arrangements for the overnight in Chicago? Also, who do I see in Chicago if I misconnect and need to be rebooked.

Thanks in advance - I'm pretty laid back about it, it will be what it will be and worst case scenario is that I get an overnight in Chi. Just wondering what to expect/what the procedures are in the event of a delay/misconnect.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 6, 2017)

If your connection is on the same reservation number, Amtrak will rebook your ongoing reservations itself and also provide a hotel as well a voucher for cash for cab fare and meals. They may provide some kind shuttle bus to the hotel, depends on how many misconnecting passengers they have. You'll probably be advised by an announcement on the train prior to arrival to go to Passenger Services at Chicago Union Station, which will have your revised reservation and hotel. They often used to board Passenger Services representatives down the line and do that onboard,but the last few times I misconnected in Chicago they had stopped doing that. I don't know if Passenger Services is still in the same place, they've been moving things around in CUS lately.

Amtrak will take of the rebooking and you'd go to passenger services even if you were in time for the Lakeshore if you are reserved on the Capitol (which I assume you are.

If the two segments are not on the same reservation, you may well be on your own. I have heard that sometimes Amtrak can put it together and handle you the same way as if you were on the same reservation, but I would not count on that. If they are separate reservations, be prepared that Amtrak said they'd get you to Chicago and they got you to Chicago, and you're on own.

I have misconnected in Chicago more times than I can count. Amtrak is pretty good about taking care of you.


----------



## Eliza (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you for all the information! I'm on one ticket currently scheduled on the Cardinal, so it should all go relatively smoothly even if there is a delay.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but don't have a lot of hope. We're already falling behind schedule and we are still in CA and haven't hit the area where they expect to have slow downs.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 8, 2017)

Well, how is it going???


----------



## Eliza (Jul 8, 2017)

It's going to be close on the connection. Amtrak is currently showing an arrival time of 5pm. And that seems optimistic given that we aren't even to Galesburg yet. But keeping my fingers crossed.

The trip itself has been great so far. Gorgeous scenery - especially in parts of NM and Colorado. I'm hoping to write up a longer post with my impressions once I have my computer and a wifi connection.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 8, 2017)

Nervous times!!! But you'll laugh when you look back. If I could avoid the connection worries, I'd have a more enjoyable trip. That's why I may include Hotels @ connections as a buffer in the future, as much as I hate paying the $$$ just for a place to lay my head !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliza (Jul 8, 2017)

Ha ha ha. I'm trying not to worry about it because que sera sera. But that's easier said than done.

The scenery in the mid-west is less impressive to me. Probably because I've driven all over this section of the country on back roads and have seen my fill of endless corn fields.


----------



## Eliza (Jul 8, 2017)

Made the connection with about 10 minutes to spare. Luckily they were on tracks directly next to each other, so it was easy. They also had an agent with a giant sign to catch folks as they were coming off the platform and direct us to the right train. I'm in an aisle seat for this leg --- already missing the upstairs window seat I had from LA to CHI. But, internet is making me happy - between the cruise and the long train ride this might be the longest I've gone without internet access in a decade.


----------

